# 3 female pet rats need a new home



## RatMomma1 (Feb 23, 2012)

We have three little girls that need a new home. When we got them we were going to put our boys and them in together (our boys are neutered), but one boy doesn't like the girls and the girls don't like the other boy. I have also recently gotten a job. Between that, school, my four year old and our two older boys I do not have time to spend with them. And there is no connection between us and the girls. They were born on November 28th and are sweet just timid. They need a home where someone can love them fully and that has more time for them. Must have own cage and willing to pay a $15 rehoming fee. I'm hoping someone can help.


----------

